# Thunderbrook feed



## beckieswann (15 May 2015)

Hi all

Looking for some reviews good and bad on thunderbrook! My boy suffers at certain times of the year with colic (although heavily managed so doesn't occur as much as it used to) however been advised to look at thunderbrook feeds.. It's extremely expensive, but before I make a decision id love to hear from all users; good and bad

Thanks!


----------



## Suelin (15 May 2015)

I use base mix and don't find it uncompetitive with other feed.  My horses do very well on it.  I use our own hay chop and soaked grass nuts to go with it.


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 May 2015)

I used it for a long time for my two - their base mix and chaff.  It was ok, and they ate it, but then I found the Agrobs Pre Alpin range and find it far superior and my horses look amazing on it!


----------



## McW (16 May 2015)

I really rate their chaff and feed it alongside coolstance copra


----------



## Follysmum (16 May 2015)

I have just had 2 bags of their chaff delivered as my lot are fed up with plain oat straw.  They love it, smells nice and is not as harsh as some chaffs. I will be using again.


----------



## beckieswann (16 May 2015)

Thanks everyone! Has anyone tried it with horses who have colic/digestive issues?


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (16 May 2015)

I have started feeding it to my horse with ulcers. I can only give him half ration of base mix, any more and he wont eat it.


----------



## Justturnedfifty (16 May 2015)

beckieswann said:



			Hi all

Looking for some reviews good and bad on thunderbrook! My boy suffers at certain times of the year with colic (although heavily managed so doesn't occur as much as it used to) however been advised to look at thunderbrook feeds.. It's extremely expensive, but before I make a decision id love to hear from all users; good and bad

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I don't know anything about Thunderbrook Feeds, but having dealt with a pony that regularly suffered from colic episodes, I turned to Dengie Happy Tummy and DH's Fast Fibre. Once I strictly limited his grass intake, put him on to Happy Tummy & FF, alongside ad lib hay (predominantly soaked hay apart from his evening net), touch wood he has not had a colic attack for coming up to 3 years. Might be worth thinking about? It's not expensive and my pony has never looked better and is 100% healthy, competing and winning. Good luck!


----------



## Street_Skill (17 May 2015)

I have used Thunderbrook for my horse, he was on it for about three years and he really looked fantastic on it.  He's a TB, struggles to keep weight on, windsucks and we suspect that he has or has had ulcers but this has not been confirmed.  He also has rubbish feet!  It was the only thing that I found kept the weight on him during the winter, and I also found that his windsucking decreased as well as the quality of his hooves.  He was on Base Mix, Gut Restore, Graze On grass chop (Thunderbrook's was too expensive!), naked oats and grass nuts.  The only reason I have taken him off it is because unfortunately they have changed the bag size of the Base Mix (and put the price up) and are charging postage per 30kg parcel.  This means I have to order more often and it usually costs me about £10 delivery rather than the old charge of £4.99 per order.  I now have him on Simple Systems and am finding that it is working out much more economical.

It's a real shame because I really rate Thunderbrook feeds and have recommended them to a lot of people but I just can't justify the cost.  One of my local feed merchants has just started to stock Thunderbrook on trial so if they decide to take it on permanently I may decide to go back to it as it would save me the delivery cost.  I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you decide to give the a go!


----------



## thatsmygirl (17 May 2015)

Iv never used them but surely you can make your own up by looking at the ingredients, 
That's what I do with the simple system metaslim iv brought the ingredients and make it myself for a fraction of the price but is hassle but money is tight with me so I perfer doing it this way


----------



## ktj1891 (19 May 2015)

I'm on my 2nd bag of base mix and have tried a lot of feeds. Haven't noticed anything different in his way or going or weight etc but then I then he's out 24/7 on grass and that does more damage than anything. 

He likes the feed and eats but then again he's not fussy. However from my point of view it is extremely messy and hard to get off feed buckets etc it goes like cement! If there is no changes or improvement in him by winter I may change back to copra but for now I am giving it a chance to see if anything positive materialises.


----------

